# Alten PC aufrüsten, brauch eure Meinung!



## flckr (4. März 2013)

*Alten PC aufrüsten, brauch eure Meinung!*

Ich habe einen alten PC mit folgenden Eigenschaften:
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Prozessor 6000+ 3.02 Ghz
Asus M2N-E SLI
NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT
DDR2 6Gb RAM

Der Rechner funktioniert noch einwandfrei bis auf zum zocken, stürzt der ab. Ich habe mich festgestellt das es am Hardware liegen könnte. Nun wollte ich meinen alten PC aufrüsten, und habe paar Angebote für günstigere gaming PC gesehen und wollte nur die wichtige Komponenten kaufen sowie:

1.) AMD FX-Series FX-4100 Prozessor (4 x 3.60 GHz, 95 Watt, 4 Kerne, 8 MB L3 Cache, AM3+), Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3, 2048 MB NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 650, oder
2.) AMD Phenom ™ II X4 955 (4 x 3.20 GHz), Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3, 1024 MB GDDR5 AMD Radeon™ HD 77701024 MB GDDR5 AMD Radeon™ HD 7770

Meine Frage ist löhnt es sich das man nur das Mainboard+Prozessor+Grafikkarte wechseln? Wenn ja, welche ist von beide zum empfehlen? Da ich nur bis max 300€ Budget zur Verfügung habe. Danke für die hilfreiche Antwort


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2013)

Ich würde da die zweite Variante nehmen, und das würde sich absolut auch lohnen. Die CPU ist natürlich viel schneller als Deine, der Aufpreis für den FX-4300 im Beispiel Nr 1) ist aber viel zu hoch, der kostet ja ca 30-40$ mehr, ist aber kaum stärker als der X4 955. Und selbst nur die Grafikkarte AMD 7770 ist weit mehr als doppelt so schnell wie Deine jetzige und besser als die GTX 650. ABER: an sich sollte das Paket zusammen grad mal 230-250€ kosten, und dann wäre sogar eine AMD 7850 oder Nvidia GTX 660 drin, das wäre nochmal deutlich stärker.

Du musst aber auch neues RAM dazunehmen, denn Du hast DDR2, ein modernes Board aber hat DDR3. Das ist aber nicht schlimm, denn für gebrauchtes DDR2 bekommt man so viel, dass man die gleiche Menge DDR3 neu davon finanzieren kann. Daher brauchst du das RAM an sich nicht als Kostenfaktor reinzunehmen,


Ich würd aber auch überlegen, ob nicht eine Intel-Kombination besser wäre. Ein Board für Sockel 1155 ca 60€, ein Pentium G860 (ca so atark wie ein X4 955) ca 70€. Vorteil: du könntest da später eine deutlich bessere CPU noch lohnenswert nachrüsten, bei AMD ist das eher nicht so lohnenswert.


So oder so musst Du aber auf zwei Dinge achten:

- reicht das Netzteil? Was für eines hast Du genau?
- hast Du noch Festplatten oder DVD/CD-Laufwerke mit IDE und ohne SATA? Wenn ja => so1155-Boards haben gar kein IDE mehr, bei AMD bin ich nicht sicher, ob da noch ALLE auch IDE haben. Das von Gigabyte, was Du gepostet hast, hat noch IDE.


----------



## flckr (4. März 2013)

Mein Netzteil ist Power LC 600 mit 600w, ich glaube das würde schon reichen. Ich habe noch eine DVD Laufwerke mit IDE, ist die aber nicht so schlimm, da ich die selten benutze. Für das RAM kann ich im Nachhinein kaufen.

So meinste du das die 2. Variation würde sich eher für das geld lohnen?


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2013)

flckr schrieb:


> Mein Netzteil ist Power LC 600 mit 600w, ich glaube das würde schon reichen. Ich habe noch eine DVD Laufwerke mit IDE, ist die aber nicht so schlimm, da ich die selten benutze. Für das RAM kann ich im Nachhinein kaufen.
> 
> So meinste du das die 2. Variation würde sich eher für das geld lohnen?



was kostet die Kombi denn. und wo?

Für 300€ wäre halt an sich das gleiche + ne AMD 7850 drin - und bei einigen Shops bekommst Du zu der Karte dann sogar noch zwei SPiele dazu (Tombraider und Bioshock Infinite)


RAM musst Du aber direkt mitkaufen, du kannst kein DDR2-RAM auf ein DDR3-Board stecken.


----------



## flckr (4. März 2013)

achso ok, ich wollte bei ebay oder geizhals kaufen. oder hast du ne gute online shop zum empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2013)

zB hardwareversand.de hat sich immer bewährt. Günstig wäre auch zB mindfactory.

bei hardwareversand.de am besten über geizhals die Produkte aufrufen, da sind die Preise dann oft ein Stück günstiger.

hier zB CPU AMD Sockel AM3 mit Prozessortyp: Phenom II X4, Verpackung: boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mainboard sind die hier zB die modernsten bis 60€: AMD Sockel AM3+ (DDR3) mit Chipsatz: 970 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
AMD 7850: 7850 in PCIe Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Passendes RAM: DDR3 240pin mit Einzelmodulgr  das sind 4GB-Riegel. Man kann auch 2x2 nehmen, is aber teurer.


----------



## flckr (4. März 2013)

achso ok, ich werd mich noch mehr informieren. danke auf jeden falls für die info.


----------



## flckr (12. März 2013)

Halo guten tag.. AMD ist eigenlich auch nicht so unbediengt, habe nur paar gute erfahrung damit gemacht. Ich hätte mir gewünscht, ein mittelklassige Quadcore als CPU (wenn es geht).. 

Und ein kollege von mir sagte das ich nen SSD holen sollten, denn ich dafür nicht bereuen würde. Jetzt kommt es wieder in frage das ich mit SSD evntl. rechnen sollte. was bringt eig. SSD?


----------



## flckr (12. März 2013)

Ich habe gerade paar testreview gelesen, und bin dann von intel auch überzeugt. ich benutze meinen PC normalerweise auch für multitasking (so zocken und nebenbei musik hören, usw). und ich verstehe nicht so ganz mit lohnenswerter aufrüsten nachher? @.@

Intel Pentium G860 vs AMD Phenom II X4 955


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2013)

Ist halt alles eine Frage des Budgets.

CPU: http://www.hardwareversand.de/Sockel+1155/50377/Intel+Pentium+G860+Box%2C+LGA1155.article 60€
Mainboard: http://www.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/57529/Gigabyte+H77-DS3H,+Intel+H77,+ATX.article 70€
RAM: http://www.hardwareversand.de/1600+Low+Voltage/33144/8GB-Kit+A-DATA+XPG+G+Series+PC1600+CL9.article 45€

Das wäre ein guter Einstieg, und bei dem Mainboard kannst Du eben später noch einen starken Intel core i5 nachrüsten, wenn Du willst. ODER schon jetzt einen core i5-3570 oder 3470, ca 170€, anstatt des G860.

Grafikkarte: http://www.hardwareversand.de/2048+MB/62644/XFX+Radeon+HD+7850+860M+Core+Edition,+2GB+GDDR5.article

Und weil die modernen Intel-Mainbaords kein IDE mehr haben, musst Du noch ein DVD-LW dazubestellen, was aber nicht so teuer ist: zB http://www.hardwareversand.de/S-ATA/67446/Samsung+SH-224BB+bare+schwarz.article oder http://www.hardwareversand.de/S-ATA/69324/LiteOn+iHAS124-04+schwarz+SATA.article usw., also keine 20€ für nen DVD-Brenner.


Eine SSD ist halt eine moderne Art der Festplatte, die viel schneller ist. Das bringt aber von der PC-Leistung her rein gar nichts. Es ist nur so, dass sich das alltägliche Arbeiten mit Windows viel flüssiger anfühlt, vor allem kleine Dinge öffnen sich quasi sofort und laden nicht mehr 2-3 Sekunden. Eine SSD ist aber "pro Gigabyte" sehr teuer, eine mit 120GB kostet zB um die 90-100€: http://www.hardwareversand.de/Solid-State-Disk/67795/Samsung+SSD+840+120GB+SATA+6Gb+s.article Dafür kriegst Du schon eine normale Festplatte mit 2000GB.


Wenn es Dir auf Leistung ankommt, würde ich eher die bessere CPU (Core i5) und/oder eine noch bessere Grafikkarte nehmen und keine SSD.


----------



## flckr (12. März 2013)

achso, so meinst du. dann macht es sinn falls ich irgennwann mal wieder nachrüsten wollte..  

und für SSD ich glaube, lasse es erstmal weg wegen budget 

ich bedanke mich ganz herzlich für deine mühe.. bis nächstes mal! grüß


----------



## TrinityBlade (12. März 2013)

Kleiner Hinweis: Der Pentium G860 ist mittlerweile "veraltet", sein Nachfolger ist der Pentium G2020.


----------



## flckr (12. März 2013)

achso, zu spät. habe die ware breits bestellt.. troztdem danke schön für den hinweis..


----------



## TrinityBlade (12. März 2013)

Naja, ist eigentlich auch nicht so wichtig. Die Unterschiede sind marginal.


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2013)

Solang die ca gleichschnell sind, macht das ja nix - sind sie es, Trinity?


----------



## svd (12. März 2013)

Der G2020 ist schon ein wenig schneller. Gegenüber dem G860 sind das durchschnittliche 2 bis 3 Frames.
Da er momentan sogar günstiger als der G860 ist, werden wir den G2020 halt ab jetzt mitberücksichtigen.


----------



## flckr (17. März 2013)

halo halo.. ich habe heute versucht mein pc zusammenzubauen. Am anfang hab ein wenig problem mit dem BIOS gehabt, jetzt ist aber schon geklappt. Nur hätte ich noch ne frage wegen meine grafikkarte. kommischeweise hat das Motherboard meine Grafikkarte nicht erkannt, nun benutze ich die Onboard-Grafikkarte. Wie kann man das einstellen das der PC meine Grafikkarte erkennen kann? Danke schonmal voraus


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2013)

Blöde Frage, aber: das Monitorkabel hast Du 100%ig an die Grafikkarte angeschlossen und nicht aus versehen an den Anschluss des Boards?

Hast Du den/die Stromstecker für die Grafikkarte korrekt angsteckt?


----------



## flckr (17. März 2013)

es hat sich alles erledigt, läuft jetzt einwandfrei.. vielen dank für euere hilfe und tipps... happy gaming! ^^


----------

